# Google maps - night mode hack - on iPhone



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

After 6 weeks with Waze, I am going back to Google maps.
Waze is wonderful but..... it got me a couple of 3 stars because passengers
did not like the shortcuts through the small streets.
I save them time, distance and money..... no good !

Google maps has no night mode but I found a cool workaround!

- On the iPhone, go to Settings > General > Accessibility, then set your Triple-Click option to invert colors.
- Then, you can simply triple click your home button at any time to toggle between bright and dark
display.
Works with the Uber app too but not as cool as the Google maps.
But it makes reading the driver rating clear.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

You talking Gmaps App on your Uber Phone or personal iPhone?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It's Google maps app on my personal iPhone
but you can do the same settings on the Uber phone as well.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I see the switch to invert colors, but not to make it a 3 click process.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> It's Google maps app on my personal iPhone
> but you can do the same settings on the Uber phone as well.


do you have an old 3gs phone?
bcoz i cant remember the last time iphone use google maps

you mean apple map?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Google maps has no night mode but I found a cool workaround!


Google Maps definitely has a night mode, and it's based off of the photo sensor which also controls screen brightness (if you have it set to auto). Mine will automatically switch to night mode at dusk, and even when going through tunnels.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Google Maps definitely has a night mode, and it's based off of the photo sensor which also controls screen brightness (if you have it set to auto). Mine will automatically switch to night mode at dusk, and even when going through tunnels.


On android it does, on iphone it does not seem to.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> On android it does, on iphone it does not seem to.


Just another reason to upgrade to the superior device.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> do you have an old 3gs phone?
> bcoz i cant remember the last time iphone use google maps
> 
> you mean apple map?


Not Apple maps... Who the heck uses that, I tossed that to the back pages.... Download google maps instead


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I see the switch to invert colors, but not to make it a 3 click process.


Don't touch that switch, instead scroll down to the last line called *Accessibility*

- On the iPhone, go to Settings > General > Accessibility, then set your Triple-Click option to invert colors.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

I run HERE Drive on my Windows phone. Other than the camera its the best thing going on my phone.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Don't touch that switch, instead scroll down to the last line called *Accessibility*
> 
> - On the iPhone, go to Settings > General > Accessibility, then set your Triple-Click option to invert colors.


Found it. Thanks sir


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> do you have an old 3gs phone?
> bcoz i cant remember the last time iphone use google maps
> 
> you mean apple map?


I think you are mistaken. Google Maps has always been on the iPhone except for a very brief period of time after Apple released their own app.


----------

